# Free Pen turning DVD



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

FREE Pen Making DVD at Penn State Industries , Includes free shipping not a gimmick


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep it is true. I got mine about 4 yrs ago or longer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me Too 

09-12-2006, 05:15 PM ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/3228-so-you-want-make-pen.html
=======


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks I ordered one also.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

I just "ordered" will llet you know if/when I get it


t


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

just ordered 1 for an employee i'm trying to get hooked


----------

